
Did Vox Just Fire the Entire Golden State of Mind Staff via Twitter? - percent3d
https://www.goldenstateofmind.com/2019/12/16/21024619/nba-2019-did-vox-just-fire-the-entire-golden-state-of-mind-staff
======
nickgrosvenor
It'll be interesting to see if all the California SB Nation bloggers just
transfer their readership to their own privately owned websites.

Their wasn't ever much of a network effect with these sports blogs just a
first mover advantage and bunch of young Neo-journalists generating lots of
content.

If these fired bloggers just move onto their own sites, lots of readers may
follow.

Content is king, if Vox can maintain content from their headquarters, they're
fine, if not this will be a canary in the coal mine for all the underpaid
sports bloggers grinding it out for vox media.

